# Dicke Berta



## Blondi (22. August 2004)

Hallo Jungs.
Wer kennt den Kutter Dicke Berta? Soll in Laboe liegen.Ich hätte gern einige Details darüber.
Mit Petri Heil Seemann:s


----------



## lattenputzer (23. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

hallo,
kenne den Kutter nur vom Sehen. Ist kein klassischer Angelkutter, da nur im Bug bzw. heck für geschätzt max. 10 Angler Platz ist. Mitschiffs befindet sich der Aufenthaltsraum, der bis zur Bordwand reicht und daher dort keine Angelmöglichkeit bietet. Da der Kahn kleiner sit als die anderen Kutter, mag er Vorteile in flacheren Gebieten haben. Bei Wind und Welle würde ich allerdings nicht mitfahren, da einem bereits vom zusehen schlecht wird  :v . Habe bisher von keinem etwas über den Service oder Fangerfolge gehört. #h


----------



## Basi8811 (23. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

Tja, bleibt nur noch googlen oder ausprobieren.


----------



## Stingray (23. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

Hallo Seemann05

Die Dicke Berta ist ein prima Schiff. Gutes Essen. Und gefangen habe ich immer reichlich. Werde am 29.8. wieder mit ihr rausfahren. Gebe Dir dann einen Bericht, *bevor Du am 25.9. mit ihr rausfährst*, wie es war.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## guifri (24. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

@stingray

hast du ne (telefon)nummer von der berta?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

Soweit ich weiss ist die Berta aber kein Angelkutter, sondern ein Vereins/Traditions/Charterboot.
Das muss nicht unbedingt was Schlechtes heissen, aber die ganzen Auflagen der Angelkutter hinsichtlich Sicherheit, vorgeschriebenen Werftüberprüfungen, Kapitänspatent, Besatzung, Fahrtzeiten etc. hat so ein Schiff nicht.

Da ist man eben drauf angewiesen, sich auf Schiff und Besatzung zu verlassen, was diese (Sicherheits)Punkte angeht, dass a alles in Ordnung ist.

Sollte ich damit falsch liegen, bitte ich um entsprechende Infos.


----------



## rob (24. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

mhhhh das ist aber ein seltsamer name für einen angelkutter...wenn man bedenkt was er historisch bedeutet hat...


----------



## schwedenfan83 (24. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

naja nur weil son vollidiot seine kanone so nennt kann man nicht den namen verbieten


----------



## Ramon (24. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

und das kommt von einen Wiener


----------



## rob (24. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

was hat das jetzt mit wien zu tun??aber egal...out


----------



## Ramon (24. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

Habe hier was gefunden. Ist nur ein bild vom Schiff

http://home.wtnet.de/~dbeschmann/Hochseeangeln.htm

http://www.dicke-berta.de


----------



## rob (24. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

hehe dick ist sie jaaber so ein schönes schiff!


----------



## Stingray (24. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

@guifri

Habe leide keine Telefonnummer. Das Boot wird immer von meinem Angelladen gechartert. Sonst macht die Dicke Berta sehr viele Mehrtagesfahrten nach Dänemark.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## quicksilver540 (24. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

Moin Moin ,wir buchen die Dicke seit Jahren.Kann den Kutter nur Empfehlen.

Wir buchen ihn immer Komplett mit 10-12 Anglern.Die Fänge waren immer sehr gut  und Auwa der Kaptain gab sich immer grosse Mühe bei der Suche.Die Ausfahrten sind immer sehr Familiär.Wenn es gut läuft waren wir auch schon bis spät Abends mit ihm draussen ohne Aufpreis.Hat bisher immer Spass gemacht und die Mehrtagestouren nach Dänemark sind auch super.Gruss Marco


----------



## Stingray (24. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

@ Ramon

Haste gleich die Seite von meinem Angelverein gefunden. Schönes Ding.#v 

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Torskfisk (25. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

Da hab ich jetzt auch mal ne `Frage zu?
Ist AuWa vielleicht früher von Kiel gefahren? Da war es auch die Dicke Berta und es gab Mitfahrgelegenheiten gegen Unkostenbeteiligung? Dann wäre der Kutter wirklich zu empfehlen. 
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Ramon (25. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

@ Stingray

Google machts möglich


----------



## schottfisch (25. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

hallo,
ich war im april 2003 auf der db. wir waren mit 8 mann.
hat uns gut gefallen. verpflegung prima. kabinen etwas eng. aber man will ja angeln, und das geht da prima. auch die besatzung steht einem stets mit rat und tat zur seite.
schau doch mal unter www.dicke-berta.de und email:  info@dicke-berta.de
eine der telefonnummern: 04330-858
mfg schottfisch


----------



## Torskfisk (26. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

Um den Kuttern zu chartern muß man sich aber ranhalten. Hab`gestern mal nachgefragt, am Wochenende sind in diesem Jahr nur noch wenige Tage frei. Kostenpunkt 500,-€ für 12 Mann, inklusive Frühstück, Mittag und Kaffee und Kuchen. Wenn die Leistung ansonsten stimmt ( Fischsuche, gaffen, Tip`s, etc.) könnte der Kutter mal eine Alternative sein.

Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Stingray (29. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

Moin Moin

So wollten heute mit der *Dicken Berta* raus. Um 7.00 Uhr liefen bei der Blauort und der Sirius schom die Maschinen. Und bei uns ? Wo ist die Beatzung ? 7.20 Uhr die Besatzung kommt. Völlig fremd. Kein Auwa kein Thomas. Und wofür brauchen die einen 10 L Kanister Oel ? Na ja mal sehen. 7.30 Uhr Blauort und Sirius fahren raus. Und bei uns wird jetzt ander Maschine geschraubt. Da Sie schon mit Oel angekommen sind, muß das Problem ja schon vorher bekannt gewesen sein. Und solche Reparaturen macht man dann ein Tag vorher. 7.50 Uhr wir laufen aus. Das Frühstück war wie immer sehr gut ! Die Dicke Berta wird langsamer.Tuut!! Aha es geht los. Aber wo sind die anderen Schiffe? Nun gut wir Pilken und Jiggen und Pilken und Jiggen aber nicht eine Flosse kommt an Bord. Alle denken, nun fahrt mal weiter, hier ist nichts. Aber dann kommt der Skipper raus und sagt: "Alles einpacken wir haben ein Oelleck. Wir fahren zurück". Das wars. Tolle Tour !!!!#r Wenn ich mich wieder beruhigt habe, werde ich es wohl nochmal versuchen. Weil sonst waren die Ausfahrten mit der *Dicken Berta* ja immer ganz gut. Aber heute:e .

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Torskfisk (31. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

@ Stingray

Musstet ihr für diese "Tolle Tour" etwa bezahlen oder hatte sich das damit erledigt? Wenn nicht dann war das ja Abzocke im Quadrat, wenn ja ok ist man erstmal sauer und flucht wegen der verschenkten Zeit und Sprit aber dann kann man das nächste Mal schon wieder planen. Ansonsten könnte man Schiffe versenken spielen?1?

Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## vazzquezz (31. August 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

@stingray: Hatte nach unserem Gespräch am Samstagabend auch gleich mal nach der Berta gegoogelt.
Von Eurem Motorschaden wusste ich aus einem Bericht von "deckert" in einem anderen Forum! Schade für Euch ...

V.,  "the man from down under"   #h


----------



## Stingray (1. September 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

@ Torskfisk

Wie sind wutentbrannt vom Schiff gegangen. Und haben für diese Pleite nichts bezahlt. Aber wer weiß ? Noch ist Auwa wohl in Schweden im Urlaub. Vieleicht hören wir ja noch von Ihm.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Stingray (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

Moin Moin 

Waren wieder mit der Dicken Berta draußen. Und es war #6 . Ein paar Dorsche konnte ich ziehen. Wie man sehen kann. Ist nicht alles, konnte nur keine mehr tragen. Vieleicht zeigt unser toller Organisator ( nochmal Danke !!! ) vazzquezz, ja auch noch ein Bild.|wavey: 

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dicke Berta*

Kenne Auwa persönlich. Der Mann ist schwer in Ordnung!


----------

